# Schnellspanner links oder rechts



## cisco (21. März 2007)

Hi,

in der Cayon Kurzanleitung steht, dass man die Schnellspanner mit dem Verschluss nicht auf die Seite der Bremsscheiben montieren (also links) soll. Ich habe sie jetzt beide rechts montiert und da ist das Einstellrad der Gabel und das Schaltwerk schon kräftig im Weg.
Spricht was dagegen, diese beide auf die linke (Bremsscheibenseite) zu setzen außer das die Gefahr besteht sich beim Öffnen mal die Finger an einer heißen Bremsscheibe zu verbrennen?


----------



## hyrex (21. März 2007)

Tja, wohl ne Glaubensfrage.

Hab zwar schon öfters gehört das ggf. Teile des Schnellspanners (Plastik U-Legscheibe) abrauchen KÖNNTEN, und die Wärmeableitung etwas schlechter ist aber das halte ich eher am VR wahrscheinlich.

Kommt auch auf die Bremse und die Schnellspanner an die du fährst.

Bei nem Monster Alpencross mit rot glühenden Scheiben machts sicher was aus. Ansonsten gibts halt, wie du schon sagtest, einfach verbrannte Finger. Wers halt sooo eilig hat...
Ich selber hab den Schnellspanner nur am VR "verkehrtherum" eingebaut weils kein Akt war. Am HR ist mir das Gefriemel definitiv zu groß dafür.

Hat hier jemand mal nen persönlichen "Erlebnisbericht"?
Also nicht wieder den von dem der den kennt der gehört hat das das dem bruder von dem passiert ist  

Cheers der Hyrex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffeeracer (21. März 2007)

Nichts!

Ich habe beide Schnellspanner (Shimano) auf der Diskseite und noch keine Probleme gehabt.
Mit den Fingern muss man da aber schon aufpassen, sonst aua 

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. März 2007)

Häh? 
Die vorgabe ist: Das Metallteil an die Disc, das plastikteil wegen der Wärmeverteilung an die andere Seite.

Heisst: den Deore Hebel an der Bremsscheibe. Warum das im Manual anders steht, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## cisco (21. März 2007)

Hey Danke ich werd es auch mal auf der Diskseite versuchen


----------



## Sado-Uwe (21. März 2007)

Moin, moin !

Ich habe auch beide Schnellspanner so montiert das die Hebel auf der Disc-Seite sind. Erschien mir irgendwie "richtiger" !

Aber mal ne andere Frage: Bei Lieferung des Bikes ist ein "Neurad Montage Service Zertifikat" dabei.
Bei mir ist da *nichts* eingetragen    

Ist mein Rad gar nicht zusammengebaut worden  

Ist da bei Euch etwas eingetragen, abgehakt und unterschrieben worden ?


Und Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## Hamburgo (21. März 2007)

Meins wurde auch nicht "zusammengebaut"!
Kein Häckchen oder ähnliches in sicht trotzdem fährt sich alles prima.

Hamburgo


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. März 2007)

Da seit Jahren keine Plastikzwischenscheiben mehr bei Schnellspannern verwendet werden, ist es egal, wie man den Schnellspanner anbringt.

Auf der linken Seite muss man halt aufpassen, sich die Finger nicht zu verbrennen...


----------



## exto (21. März 2007)

Am Schnellspanner rechts hat man früher die Deppen erkannt  

Seit ich Pike (mit Maxle) fahre bin ich auch n Depp. Hinten aber immer noch links...


----------



## schappi (21. März 2007)

Hallo Du von hinter den Bergen,

jetzt erklär mir mal warum die Deppen früher den Schnellspanner rechts hatten?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## AmmuNation (21. März 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Du von hinter den Bergen,
> 
> jetzt erklär mir mal warum die Deppen früher den Schnellspanner rechts hatten?



Die "deppen" meinten sie müssen einen langen Downhill hinlegen der auch die Bremse zum Glühen bringt. Und wenn bei Drops und was auch immer halt ein Plattfuss entsteht, kann man nicht warten und fasst gleich den (metallischen) SS an. Dann machts aua. Und wer beim nächsten mal nicht so lange warten will, montiert rechts.

Ich hab beide SS übrigens auch links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. März 2007)

Wie lang dauerts, bis ne heiss gefahrene bremse so abgekühlt ist, dass man sich nimma die Pfoten verbrennt? ne Minute?


----------



## AmmuNation (21. März 2007)

Ob das reicht? Die Temperatur nimmt nicht linear ab... sondern macht in einer Grafischen Darstellung eine Kurve. 

Ausserdem, wer die Scheibe anfasst ist eh Pleite.


----------



## stick007 (22. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Die Temperatur nimmt nicht linear ab...


in der Abhängigkeit von der Zeit. Richtig.



AmmuNation schrieb:


> sondern macht in einer Grafischen Darstellung eine Kurve.


Das ist aber sehr allgemeingültig ausgedrückt. 
Auch in einer numerischen Darstellung wird der Zusammenhang nicht linear sein.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Monsterwade (22. März 2007)

Wenn hier schon ueber rechts und links debatiert wird, in welche Richtung muessen denn die Spannhebel der Schnellspanner zeigen? In oder gegen die Fahrtrichtung?

Ich fahre beide gegen die Fahrtrichtung, damit kein Ast oder Gebueschschlinge einfaedeln und sie evtl. oeffnen kann.


----------



## cisco (22. März 2007)

ich hab gelesen der schnellspannhebel soll im immer parallel zur gabel oder zum rahmen angebracht werden. das bedeutet nach oben. so ist die gefahr des lösens am geringsten. das geht dann bei fox  gabeln aber nur links und hinten ist es schwierig. wie habt ihr das problem bei canyon rahmen gelöst?


----------



## tom23" (22. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wie lang dauerts, bis ne heiss gefahrene bremse so abgekühlt ist, dass man sich nimma die Pfoten verbrennt? ne Minute?



Ausprobieren! Aber bitte auf Video aufnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (22. März 2007)

Seid ihr links- oder rechtsträger? Hoch oder runter?

Jungs, das ist doch nicht Quantenphysik, wovon ihr hier debatiert. Etwas gesunden Verstand einsetzen und es wird schon gehen.


----------



## cisco (22. März 2007)

tja gesunder verstand...danke für den tipp...
so ohne ist das thema schnellspanner gar nicht...
wenn du mal einen trail fährst und der spanner wird von einem ast geöffnet...deswegen verschluss immer nach oben parallel zu gabel oder rahmen, so bietet man am wenigsten angriffsfläche.
für mich ist nur die frage, wie machens die leute mit den canyon rahmen und foxgabeln. vielleicht erbarmt sich jemand mit einem foto!?
wäre nett!


----------



## exto (22. März 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Du von hinter den Bergen,
> 
> jetzt erklär mir mal warum die Deppen früher den Schnellspanner rechts hatten?
> 
> ...



Hi Schappi

... weil rechts hinten das Schaltwerk rumhängt und links (da wo der Schnellspanner hin gehört) nur gähnende Leere vorhanden ist. Beziehungsweise war. Heute rotieren da Scheibenbremsen, die tatsächlich n bissl warm werden. Wer sich daran allerdings die Finger verbrennt... 

Na ja...

@Ammu: Jaaa, damals, als du noch Dreirad gefahren bist, gabs noch Bikes, an denen keine silbernen Pizzateller montiert waren, sondern so kleine Fingerchen, die ihre Warzen rechts und links gegen die Felgen gedrückt haben. Neee, keine V-Brakes. Cantilever! Die haben sch**** gebremst, tierisch gequietscht, aber selbst der größte Dussel konnte sich nicht die Finger daran verbrennen.

Ach so, noch was: Hebel nach hinten. Dann können sie sich nur beim rückwärts fahren verhaken. Zumindest ich bin dabei meist nicht so schnell, dass es gefährlich werden könnte.


----------



## schappi (23. März 2007)

cisco schrieb:


> tja gesunder verstand...danke für den tipp...
> so ohne ist das thema schnellspanner gar nicht...
> wenn du mal einen trail fährst und der spanner wird von einem ast geöffnet...deswegen verschluss immer nach oben parallel zu gabel oder rahmen, so bietet man am wenigsten angriffsfläche.
> für mich ist nur die frage, wie machens die leute mit den canyon rahmen und foxgabeln. vielleicht erbarmt sich jemand mit einem foto!?
> wäre nett!



Hallo Cisco,
vorne bin ich Rechtsträger Und hinten Linksträger:






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## dubbel (23. März 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ach so, noch was: Hebel nach hinten. Dann können sie sich nur beim rückwärts fahren verhaken.


so kann's dir aber passieren, dass dir ein missgünstiger mitfahrer von hinten dagegen fährt und den schnellspanner aufdrückt. 
wenn dir das einmal passiert ist, verstaust du den hebel immer schön da, wo keiner drankommt.


----------



## tom23" (23. März 2007)

sag mal Dubbel, dein Cube geht aber nicht weg wie eine warme Semmel, oder?


----------



## dubbel (23. März 2007)

geht so.


----------



## cisco (23. März 2007)

@schappi
vielen dank für die fotos!
so werds ich dann auch machen!


----------



## exto (23. März 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> so kann's dir aber passieren, dass dir ein missgünstiger mitfahrer von hinten dagegen fährt und den schnellspanner aufdrückt.
> wenn dir das einmal passiert ist, verstaust du den hebel immer schön da, wo keiner drankommt.



Stimmt natürlich. Meine persönliche Statistik sagt allerdings, dass das touchieren des Hinterrades für den Auffahrenden so gut wie immer mit nem Abflug einher geht. Da kann man sich dann schön kuschelig gemeinsam im Dreck suhlen...


----------



## schappi (24. März 2007)

Pötern lässt du dich nicht, aber kuscheln magst Du?
Oder wie soll ich das verstehn.
Wo bleibt das Photo von deinem Talisman in der Galerie
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (24. März 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Statistik sagt allerdings, dass das touchieren des Hinterrades für den Auffahrenden so gut wie immer mit nem Abflug einher geht.


falls es mit absicht passiert, bleibt der hintere im sattel. 
mein eindruck bzgl deiner persönlichen statstik sagt mir aber, dass das bei dir in höchstens unrelevanter häufigkeit auftritt, so dass du diese möglichkeit ignorieren kannst.


----------



## exto (24. März 2007)

Meine Güte Schappi, du bist aber vielleicht hartnäckig mit dem Voodoofoto. Ich geh gleich mal zum knipsen in den Keller. Sonst willst du am Ende nicht mehr kuscheln... 

@Dubbel: Der letzte Auffahr-Abflug war schon echt heftig, ist aber inzwischen tatsächlich lange verjährt. Der Schnellspanner war hinterher noch zu. Im Gegensatz zu größeren Hautflächen am A...


----------

